# wanted tica spinning rod 8 foot medium



## saltaddict (May 3, 2015)

Hello im looking for a place to ship me one and can't find them. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

digitaldagger.com


----------



## saltaddict (May 3, 2015)

Thanks alot


----------

